# Hello everyone



## TomGfromCanada (Jan 24, 2013)

Names Tom, I’m 25 from Brampton. I have never been snowboarding but I have been on skis a few times and loved it. I want to start snowboarding because I Just started a new job that deals with snowboarding and it’s made me want to get out there and do it, plus now I have the extra cash to spend on gear if I chose to keep snowboarding. I’ve been looking around the net for lessons, something just to get my foot in some boots and on a board as quick as possible. I'm down to 2 places Blue Mountain or Moonstone, I was just wondering if anyone had some advice on witch to pick or an even better option would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Taking lessons when you start out is probably the best thing you can do. I took 3 consecutive days of lessons and at the end of it, I was able to go on a blue (well, an easy blue  ) and not die. But of course, I hadn't been on any sort of plank on the snow before. You will probably do that by the end of your 1st day.

I'm not familiar with any places in Canada, but one of your fellow countrymen should show up eventually and give you some pointers


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

*Moonstone*

Hey Tom,
I'm also from Brampton, congrats on the Job, what is it that you do? 
Anyway, I'd start at Moonstone or Horseshoe over Blue. Blue can get too busy and hectic for a beginner boarder. Moon & Horse are more chill and you won't have to be worried about a ton of people all around you:dizzy:


----------



## TomGfromCanada (Jan 24, 2013)

christopherglim said:


> Hey Tom,
> I'm also from Brampton, congrats on the Job, what is it that you do?
> Anyway, I'd start at Moonstone or Horseshoe over Blue. Blue can get too busy and hectic for a beginner boarder. Moon & Horse are more chill and you won't have to be worried about a ton of people all around you:dizzy:


Hey Chris, nice to meet a local. I am (at least I like to call myself) a video editor. I mostly edit web videos but I do on occasion work for Rogers TV mainly local pieces. Blue mtn wasn't too bad, at least not on the day I went but I would love to get out to Moonstone and Horseshoe one day.


----------

